# Want to please your sweetie for Valentines Day?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Get her/him a Pontoon boat.

I am moving to another state this summer and need to sell my pontoon boats. Nothing would make better Valentine's Day surprise for your significant other, than His and Hers Pontoons. Here is what I have:

Boat #1 - Outcast Streamer XL, 8 ft boat - $225
This boat has red, all PVC pontoons. Storage bags are detachable. It is 7-8 years old, and has been stored inflated (so no cracked or creased bladders), hanging from the ceiling in my garage when not in use. It is a great boat that has been down the Smith River in Montana a couple of times, as well as used for fun and fishing on many of our lakes. Oars are original that came with the boat. I'll include a Cabela's life jacket as well (I have several that have been used once or twice, new condition, and I'll include whatever size you need, from youth, to big man size). No leaks in either pontoon - holds air exceptionally well. 









Boat #2 - Tieton 9 foot - $225
This is the boat that you see at Sam's Club or Costco every summer for around $400. The pontoons are 8 foot, with PVC on the bottoms, and nylon or cordura on the rest of the pontoons. This boat is orange in color and 6-7 years old. It has been stored inflated, hanging from my garage ceiling. The oars are original. I'll include a life jacket with this one as well - same deal as listed above. No leaks in either pontoon, though one has a moody valve that bleeds air if not closed "just right." Closed "just right" it holds air all winter and is just fine. If not, it won't go flat or anything while you're on the lake - the pontoon will just get a little soft, but that is about it. When closed right, it is not an issue. I also have an old Sears trolling motor I'll include with this one. It is nothing fancy, in fact a buddy gave it to me after he pulled it from a dumpster because of a broken prop. I found a new prop for it on ebay and it works great. 









So here is the deal - if you want both boats, life jackets and the trolling motor, I'll sell you the whole batch for $400. This is a screaming deal, and will have you and your sweetheart longing for spring when you can go fishing together.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

That is a great deal!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this still available?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Darkhorn, Bowgy has spoken for them, but if that doesn't work out, I'll let you know.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Still Planning on coming up Friday, would that work out GaryFish
I will PM you my contact info.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds good. See you on Friday.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Gary, it was good to meet you. Good luck on your move.

bowgy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Same to you Bowgy. Hope your trip home was a good one. Enjoy the boats!


----------

